# GPS collars for outdoor cats?



## enixfire (Jul 8, 2014)

Can you guys recommend some affordable and decent GPS collars for outdoor cats? I plan on moving to an apartment complex in a suburban area and my cat is currently an outdoor cat. I know that there's a lot of big parks around though so I can take my cat there to play. I don't think she's like to be on a leash so I think a GPS collar would be better. She could play outside for half the day and then I go find her and take her home. Can you guys recommend some good collars that would fulfill that role? Also do any of you guys know how it would affect an cat both to move and to switch to being mostly an indoor cat?


----------



## georgypan (Mar 31, 2014)

I've been looking at
this 
but honestly I'm not sure about the wisdom of leaving a cat in an unfamiliar park for any length of time at all unsupervised. If she doesn't know her way to your home, and remember even her new home will be unfamiliar, you might never find her again or she might be panicked and run into traffic.

My cats are confined to an area of about 60'x100' but there are so many hiding places in bushes, behind and under sheds etc, that I am constantly out doing a head count. If they each had one of those little gadgets, I could set it to give me an alarm on my phone if one of them strayed over a pre-set boundary, or if they fall asleep in a hiding place, it would tell me that they are still in the garden. It would be an expensive little item though as I'd need two.


----------



## georgypan (Mar 31, 2014)

I asked a question on Amazon about this gadget. It can't do what I want, ie tell me where my cats are at any given moment. It can only tell me where they have been over a period of time.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Wouldn't it be great if we could track our cats by their microchip! similar to when you use an App to track a lost or stolen mobile phone! It may happen one day!:yesnod:


----------



## mudfingers (Jan 5, 2009)

georgypan said:


> I've been looking at
> this
> but honestly I'm not sure about the wisdom of leaving a cat in an unfamiliar park for any length of time at all unsupervised. If she doesn't know her way to your home, and remember even her new home will be unfamiliar, you might never find her again or she might be panicked and run into traffic.


This, but also I'd be concerned about the danger posed by any dogs who are exercised off-lead in there.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

You could never consider letting your cat get to and from a park on it's own! However on the topic of a tracker I have just seen this device! expensive though! Tractive GPS Pet Tracker: Amazon.co.uk: Pet Supplies


----------



## georgypan (Mar 31, 2014)

Soozi said:


> However on the topic of a tracker I have just seen this device! expensive though! Tractive GPS Pet Tracker: Amazon.co.uk: Pet Supplies


I've been looking at that and am tempted, the main drawback being the expense but also if your network signal is weak it would be unreliable. I'd need two of them which makes it even more expensive but the peace of mind might make it worthwhile.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

georgypan said:


> I've been looking at that and am tempted, the main drawback being the expense but also if your network signal is weak it would be unreliable. I'd need two of them which makes it even more expensive but the peace of mind might make it worthwhile.


There is also a monthy fee payable to your provider for using the App I believe! Reading the info on it the reviews say that the device is quite big for a cat to wear and should be smaller! If your cats are small it looks quite a lump for them to wear on their collars! Hmmmm not sure!


----------



## georgypan (Mar 31, 2014)

The monthly fee is another thing to consider but it would be worth it if I was sure it would work. As my husband points out, the thickness of a wall isn't very much so how could I be sure the cat was on the right side of it? It would have to be accurate to a couple of inches. 

I noticed the review which said it is big for a cat, but I would only put it on when they are actually outside, about 2 hours at a time twice a day, and take it off as soon as they come in. Also my BSHs are already substantial cats and will get bigger as they age.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

georgypan said:


> The monthly fee is another thing to consider but it would be worth it if I was sure it would work. As my husband points out, the thickness of a wall isn't very much so how could I be sure the cat was on the right side of it? It would have to be accurate to a couple of inches.
> 
> I noticed the review which said it is big for a cat, but I would only put it on when they are actually outside, about 2 hours at a time twice a day, and take it off as soon as they come in. Also my BSHs are already substantial cats and will get bigger as they age.


Let us know if you do decide to buy them! for the money they should be accurate!


----------



## georgypan (Mar 31, 2014)

Still on the thinking about list but if I go for it I'll report back.


----------



## ForeverHome (Jan 14, 2014)

A cat must always have access to its safe place and that means home. As already said above if you take a cat to a park and it gets spooked by a child, a dog, a car or anything else it will run for home and if there's a road in the way that's when outdoors is extremely dangerous. If you want to take your cat to the park, a lead is the only safe way.


----------

